# --



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

..


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Hey, Shell,
Are those two being bullied away from the mineral? I have to feed Jitterbug by herself and top dress with a little mineral in order for her to get any. I don't have a guess on the number of babies for Wynonna, but she sure is a pretty doe. I really like that hay feeder, though. Did you guys make it or buy it?
-Tina


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I love your website, and your goats are so cute  Good luck in your kiddings!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Thanks Lawanda. I just bought that domain, I have a lot of work to do to it... but for now it works. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

LOL...I was wondering when you were going to start kidding threads, you've been itching to do one for awhile now haven't you :wink:

I'll guess twins for her, and I hope girls cause when you want to retain kids from certain lines it's so hard to not keep boys.

It is hard to figure out which minerals do the best as far as copper goes, same situation here...4 of my 9 showed sign of deficiency while the others looked fine. onder:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I have two fish tails, and the rest are good. I don't get it either!

Shell, I love that you have updates on your website, and I like the whole look of the new layout. Although I liked the other one too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

hmm Mia never had an issue here but then again its all different hay, minerals and grain Im sure. Copper buloses can be bought through Jeffers. Its called copasure and its like 35.00 - will last you a long time.

Looks like Wynonna will have twins I doubt more but they can hide them so its a waiting game for sure. Hope she has some beautiful does for you 

How many more do you have pregnant out of the group?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

oh my its going to be the baby boom! I hope you are all set to be in the barn, are you going to have your living area as you were thinking? I have a friend who has a living quarters in her barn, its awesome. I drool everytime Im over there!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

.,


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

more room for goats :thumb:

I love the overhang/porch that I had put on mine you wont regret it for sure


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Well I hope you get does -- they are hard to come by when you want to retain grrr I have hopes to retain a doe or two next year from Dude and maybe one from Samson and Ziva

I saw the pictures of Zoro clipped - wow his coloring looks so much different now! Atreyu's sister Dream looks really good just saw her last week, in his picture he looks so red, it always amazes me how they change in color.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I hear that Stacey-when you want does, you just don't get em! I hope you get lots of does! You have some pretty girls. I have one preggo now and am keeping my fingers crossed for doelings so I can up my numbers too! Love all the pics!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Her color is so pretty. Does she normally balloon out as she gets closer? If so, I'll say she could def. have twins. So exciting! :leap:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Good Luck hope you get all does. She is very pretty.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Hoping you get a girl or 2 from the pretty lady!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I am so sorry about your losses - I know how that feels with mine this year. Hang in there


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I am sorry to hear about your losses too. Our first year was similarly sucky. I am excited for your new babies to be born!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

Can't wait to see pictures of babies!!!! Especially any of the Enchanted Hill line since we added some from there to our little herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I am so sorry to hear about the losses....how devastating.....  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

What happened to Ozzy? So sorry you lost him :hug:

Hoping that all goes well for these ladies :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I am very sorry to hear of your losses  How very heartbreaking. Here's looking on to a better kidding time this fall!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I've seen young ones get themselves into precarious places...thankfully though they get themselves out. Sorry Ozzy got himself stuck...thats awful.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- First Up- Wynonna*

I am very sorry to hear of your losses.

I hope your kidding season goes well and you get great babies.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

..


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Sorry about the ones you lost. :sigh:

Wishing the best for your upcoming kiddings.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Sorry to here about your goaties You sure have some really pretty ladies due ,cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

very pretty indeed.... :thumb: 

cute smile ....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

I'm guessing that Cozy's got 2 or 3 in there....Fantasia at least twins. I'm hoping to see some udder pics of your girls soon!
I love those ears on your Nubi's! Pepper looks as though she has a great personality too.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

..


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Pretty ladies! Can't wait to see the babies. Coming up with spooky names ahould be fun I need to get my :coffee2: before I'm of any help :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Awww they are all soo cute! Poor Cozy looks like she's walking around with a boat for a belly LOL Halloween kids would be very cool! You'll have fun with the names!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Happy thoughts for a healthy delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Any news on Cozy?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

We got copper from jeffers but they were calf sized so we had to get empty capsules from the health food store. Then we broke open the calf pills and put the right amount in the small casules. Before we gave the copper we made sure that everybody liked the kool aid that we had (to make sure they swollow the pill we give them kool aid as soon as they get it) and if they dont like the kool aid we give them some grain.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Sending prayers and happy thoughts for a safe and succesful delivery! Doing the doeling dance... :kidred:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Congrats on an uneventful delivery! I hope mama and babies do well for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

congrats Shell -- they resemble Zoro in coloring


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Way, Way too cute! Congrats!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Actually, they're pretty close to exact replicas of Mommy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Awww Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*



SterlingAcres said:


> Actually, they're pretty close to exact replicas of Mommy.


sorry to disappoint you but the kids are Chamoisee and their mom (Cozy) is a Cou Clair.

Zoro is a chamoisee and he loves to throw that pattern. He did in 90% of his kids born to me and my friend last year and it seems he is doing it again with your Cozy.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Love the baby pictures on FB!!!! Too cute...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

A big congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sterling Acres Farm Kidding Thread -- Moony & Cozy up ne*

Whatever you say, you're the professional. Too bad 20 other breeders have said otherwise.

Anyway, I'm deleting this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Shell it seems you are the loosing one in the end- not big enough to be able to handle a little positive encouragement from someone you just detest (ie ME). Enjoy your new kids born and your new ones on the way but dont EVER expect me or my friends to lend you a helping hand. Your childishness has gone FAR ENOUGH. I have had it on here and in my life!

When you apologize for you insensitive comments and your hatred for me and my loyal & positive encouragement then maybe things can change. 

YES this is me FIGHTING BACK. I have laid low and not said a word unkind towards you or about you, im tired of being the one walked all over when it wasnt me in the first place who had an issue. I have constantly been nothing but kind and genuine and appreciative of the favor you did me. NOW IM DONE rolling over for you. 

I have many good things going for me I dont need your negativity bringing me down and I wont allow it anymore


----------

